# 1973 Toro Snow Hound 31303 single stage auger chain replacement questions



## John Omaha (Jan 27, 2021)

From 1973 until this week, I never needed this forum, but the day has come.

My 1973 Snow Hound broke the master link on one of the dual auger roller chains that are part of a centrifical clutch mechanism for safety . I got a new #41 master link, installed it and fired it up and it only went about 10 yards and the same chain jumped the sprockets. Both these chains are original. I'm guessing they have finally worn enough that they are now too long.

Put the chain back on the sprockets, but thought I'd wait and see if anyone had any suggestions?

Any special process for installing or tension adjustment after re-installing the chain? I can't see an obvious adjuster anywhere.

I'm thinking I need to make replacement chains? Both original chains have 49 links.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Standing here in Omaha with my snow shovel in hand waiting on a reply.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

There is an adjustment plate on the outside of the bucket around one of the auger retaining bolt. Usually the side where the chain is located.You will need to loosen the auger bolt and position the adjusment plate up or down depending on your set-up. You will need a rachet to unscrew the auger bolt,a screwdriver and a hammer to adjust it. Also, check the tooth on the chain sprocket because they may be chewed up with use.The chain can jump the sprocket if they are.


----------



## John Omaha (Jan 27, 2021)

Thank you for your insights. 

You're talking about the 2 bolts that hold the auger assembly to the "bucket". One on each side. They both have to be loosened to move the entire auger forward or back in parallel to the "bucket". All the adjustment is done at this end of the chains.

The new chain arrives Saturday, so I plan to replace both chains and see how they hang. Should be interesting to see how much variation in length there is between the old and new. And if adjustment must be made I'll follow your directions. 

John



















































As my grandma used to say:

"Put down that snow shovel! You know you don't nothing about mechanical things."


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

Great! if original chain has 49 links then not much adjustment needs to be done.
Good luck!


----------



## John Omaha (Jan 27, 2021)

This chain process and terminology is new to me. Please help me with the terminology: Is an inside link and a outside link together = 1 link or 2? I counted them as 2. The offset link is described as a half link on various sites.and that's what makes me ask.

Got the new chain today and comparing old and new I see that both the originals have a "manufactured in" offset link. This offset link (and the master link) I counted as individuals, part of the total 49. From what is can figure out I must include a offset link to enable the master link (a outside style link ) to match up with the other end to complete the connection.

I had already bought at a Toro shop a offset link (pictured) that uses a cotter pin to retain the pin on the wide side connection. How do you feel about using a cotter pin retainer in this application of driving the auger? The cotter pin seams like a quick wear out or weak point. Or am I just overthinking this?

Also coming off the narrow trailing end of the new offset link, can you mount the master link directly here? In the direction of travel that would have the new offset link wide end leading (with the cotter pin retainer) and the master link directly attached to each other. 

On the manufactured original chains, in the direction of travel came the master link (or where a chain link broke), a inside link, offset link (leading with the wide end), a inside link etc.

Any additional hands on practical information would be of great help.


----------



## John Omaha (Jan 27, 2021)

Raoul, thanks for your input and advice. 

Replacing both auger chains did it. No need to even move the auger assembly to adjust the tension. Used some Liquid Wrench chain lube with a Moly additive to lubricate all the chains. Took it out for a few 25 minute rehab runs to re-acquaint it with the neighborhood without any issues. Cut through a few snowplow piles at the street corners to put it under a load and no issues.

I do have 2 better tires that came out of a bone yard hunt for the pulley belt tension roller a few years back. They'll go on this spring when it's warmer outside to work on it. Maybe even give the inside of the barrel a new piaint job with some Rustoleum. 

Back in the shed waiting for some snow that may hit tomorrow.

Again, Raoul, thank you.


----------



## TX610 (Jan 15, 2021)

John Omaha said:


> From 1973 until this week, I never needed this forum, but the day has come.
> 
> My 1973 Snow Hound broke the master link on one of the dual auger roller chains that are part of a centrifical clutch mechanism for safety . I got a new #41 master link, installed it and fired it up and it only went about 10 yards and the same chain jumped the sprockets. Both these chains are original. I'm guessing they have finally worn enough that they are now too long.
> 
> ...


Friend of mine had same exact issue. I wound up putting new sprockets and chain
There seems to be a spec difference from Original parts. Worked great after that


----------

